# Ähnliche Spiele wie TDU2



## 123party123 (23. Juni 2011)

*Ähnliche Spiele wie TDU2*

Hey, ich möcht mir ein neues Rennspiel zulegen und habe dabei an ein OpenWorldRennspiel wie Test Drive Unlimited 2 gedacht. Allerding will ich mich entscheiden können, also welche Openworld-Rennspiele gibt es noch außer TDU 2. Welche davon sind echt empfehlenswert?
Was es haben sollte:
gute Grafik (besonders die Autos )
Wagen aus dem realen Leben
keine Gummiband KI
Steuerung soll gut sein
ja und Rennen sollten richtig bock machen 

danke schon mal für die Antworten 

gruß 123party123


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Juni 2011)

Das einzige Spiel, wo die Rennen wirklich Bock machen ist NFS Shift bzw. Shift2 wenn du es realistischer magst. Ansonsten kannst du mal NFS Hot Pursuit spielen - da gibt es zwar eine Gummiband KI, aber die Autos sehen verdammt gut aus, die Steuerung ist gut und es macht einfach wahnsinnig viel Spass über die offenen Highways zu brausen...


----------



## Mothman (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt spontan TDU 1 gesagt ...


----------

